# Database Errors



## TulsaJeff (Mar 24, 2008)

The recent Database Error that everyone is experiencing is a global problem with the host.

I have been in contact with them off and on all day and they are working on the issue.


----------



## pigcicles (Mar 24, 2008)

Kewl Beans - Good News and time to celebrate - Party at Jeff's house


----------



## rc1800 (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks for the update


----------



## glued2it (Mar 24, 2008)

Sounds good!
So whens the party?


----------



## TulsaJeff (Mar 24, 2008)

We might want to wait until they actually fix the problem to party..


----------



## pigcicles (Mar 24, 2008)

Come on Pops.. can't we make it a pre-problem is fixed party, then a full blown Get Yer Smoke On blast??? Pleeeeze


----------



## morkdach (Mar 24, 2008)

What he said^


----------



## ddave (Mar 25, 2008)

Jeff,

Having the host admit the problem is on their and and not yours is cause for celebration!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Dave


----------



## glued2it (Mar 25, 2008)

Then why don't we party while fixing it! pre,present and post Party!


----------

